# fave men's scent



## LatinaRose (Mar 22, 2006)

i just bought lolita lempicka au masculin for my b/f and it smells amazing.  i also love marc jacobs for men.  what are your favorite men's scents???


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 22, 2006)

Armani Mania, Joop


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 22, 2006)

Aqua di Gio, that stuff really gets me going


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 22, 2006)

john varvatos, chanel egoiste, lacoste, pi by givenchy, jean paul gaultier, joop.. those are my FAVES! when dh wears any one of those, i'm in heaven


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool Water, Very Sexy (the blue bottle) and Kenneth Cole Black. Im a simple girl lol


----------



## user3 (Mar 22, 2006)

Kenneth Cole Black, PhatFarm and Clean Men


----------



## Skittlebrew (Mar 24, 2006)

Versace Blue Jeans


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

Armani - Mania & Aqua di Gio
Lacoste - Red
Hugo Boss - In Motion Blue
Clinique - For Men


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 3, 2006)

Bvlgari Aqua.....mmmmmm good


----------



## mcorreia (May 1, 2006)

Fahrenheit Fahrenheit Fahrenheit Fahrenheit Fahrenheit LOL


----------



## wannabelyn (May 1, 2006)

there are too many! acqua di gio/ l'eau de issey / hugo boss - in motion (orange metal ball) used to be one of my favourites.because it's so overused now i guess i'm not so crazy about them anymore.
other favs, dkny for men, kenzo - l'eau par kenzo, armani black code


----------



## supaw0man (May 3, 2006)

AQUA DI GIO ... mmMm makes me melt


----------



## circusflavouredgum (May 3, 2006)

I like heavy ones so

Rocabar-Hermes
Le Male-Jean Paul Gaultier
Jaipur-Boucheron
Allure-Chanel
Pasha-Cartier
Very Irresistible-Givenchy


----------



## ShirleyK (May 4, 2006)

CK Eternity... hmmmm... yummy...


----------



## Preah (May 4, 2006)

The only one I really love is Hugo Boss - Boss Soul


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2006)

KC black
and estee lauder pleasures for men.


The second one will have me mounting husband before he leaves the bedroom


----------



## Amymo (May 4, 2006)

I adore fahrenheit, I keep a bottle at home too incase I miss him!  Because its my man's signature scent it so reminds me of him, problem is when I walk past someone else wearing it, makes me go weak at the knees and I start looking for him, its always someone else though, damn!


----------



## luminious (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mcorreia* 
_Fahrenheit Fahrenheit Fahrenheit Fahrenheit Fahrenheit LOL_

 
Gross. My ex wore that and if I smell that stuff I feel sick.

I like 360 by Perry Ellis and Catylist.


----------



## Parishoon (May 5, 2006)

chanel platinum egoiste
issey miyake l'eau de issey
RL black


----------



## deveraux (May 5, 2006)

My boyfriend doesn't wear any because it gives him headache... bummer. But I love Ralph Lauren's Romance for men. When I go to the mall I spray it on one of those cards and bring it home. lol.


----------



## rcastel10 (May 6, 2006)

Aqua di gio and Chrome azarro!!!


----------



## Asphyxia (May 7, 2006)

Polo Black


----------



## dearstars (May 7, 2006)

Cool Water. I've known my boyfriend since we were in middle school (we're 25 now), and all through high school I had a crush on him, and LOVED his cologne. Years later, I got to find out what he wears, whe we FINALLY started dating, and it's Cool Water. That smell always makes me think of math class junior year, and a giant crush


----------



## joytheobscure (May 8, 2006)

CK Eternity


----------



## kaliraksha (May 8, 2006)

john varvatos, pi by givenchy, jean paul gaultier

These are the ones I've gotten my boyfriend in the past year or two... I'm in love with john varvatos... I smell it and I freak out and I'm like "omg I love you" and I'm all over him hahaha. 

In high school he wore Curve before it was really really really overworn. That was a nice scent too.  I also like one of the Kenneth Cole ones but I forgot which.


----------



## bottleblack (May 16, 2006)

Ditto everyone on Aqua di Gio - an aphrodisiac if I've ever smelled one!
My boyfriend wants to go pick out a new cologne tonight, I don't know if I can find one that compares...


----------



## Masucci (Jun 8, 2006)

Acqua Di Gio.  Mmmmmm.  I introduced hubby to this in 1998 - and he's worn it even since!  Lucky ME!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jun 8, 2006)

I love when my BF wears Platinum Chanel!

I go craaaazy.


----------



## makeupcracy (Jun 11, 2006)

*chanel egoiste* with out a doubt.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

I have to say i lOVE..... Jean Paul Gaultier... Le Male  it smells so good, and of course Curve for Men


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 14, 2006)

Aqua di Gio by Armani and Ralph Lauren Polo ( blue bottle


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Ditto everyone on Aqua di Gio - an aphrodisiac if I've ever smelled one!
My boyfriend wants to go pick out a new cologne tonight, I don't know if I can find one that compares..._

 
Oh lordy do i agree!!!! Mmm even the thought of that smell makes me droooooooool


----------



## pinkdaisy226 (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_I have to say i lOVE..... Jean Paul Gaultier... Le Male  it smells so good_

 
I love this one! I find it one of the more unique colognes... not thick, heavy or musky like most of the others.  

My husband isn't too fond of the bottle, however... lol!


----------



## BeautifulHelena (Jun 15, 2006)

I love Roma Uomo by Laura Biagotti *yummy*


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_I have to say i lOVE..... Jean Paul Gaultier... Le Male  it smells so good, and of course Curve for Men_

 
My man wears Jean, and everytime he does I want jump on him! LOL I love it. I also like Burberry Touch for men.


----------



## Glow (Jun 23, 2006)

Either Versace Blue Jeans or Paris Hilton for men.
Versace because it smelt like lemon and dried to a spicy, woodsy scent. And Paris Hilton because it was a masculine citrus.

The British would come to my counter and stock up on Joop. We were always sold out.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

curve crush by liz claiborne... and the original curve. imo they are the sexiest male fragrances ever


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 19, 2006)

CK Eternity for Men!

absolutely the best! every time my guy friends ask me which one to wear, I always pick that one.


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 20, 2006)

Pasha De Cartier =9~


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

CK Escape - seriously, it just does it for me!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 30, 2006)

*Aqua Di Gio* just reminds me of ghetto high school gangsta boys making out with cholas in the hallway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That gets a low rank on my list.

My #1 favorites are *Calvin Klein's Truth* and *Sean John's Unforgiveable*. *Escada Sunset Heat for Men* is nice, and I like *Kenneth Cole BLACK*...Love the bottle for *Viktor and Rolf's Antidote*, but the cologne itself is kind of bland.  My all-time favorite women's scent is *Escada Magnetism*, though and I just found out they have a men's version!  I'm going down to Bloomie's today to sniff it!!! Too bad they don't have an *Amor Amor by Cacharel* for Men.  That would be sooooo sexy. :woohoo:

I want to get the husband a cologne for Xmas.  He has a bottle of *Armani Mania* that's about 3 years old and still half full.  I have a feeling an ex or old wanna-be girlfriend gave it to him and he doesn't want to wear it but keeps it on the shelf to try and compete with my arsenal of perfumes!  I told one of the girls at my counter about the cologne sitch and she said I should just smash it, LOL!  She said "If he asks where it is just get all puppy-eyed and say you accidentally dropped it and it broke everywhere!"  HAHA she's evil, man!  Maybe I should just toss it...


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love Aqua di Gio and Polo Sport - but my fiancee doesn't like any of the Polo ones so he sticks to Aqua di Gio and he just got a new Lacoste one that smells great too but I can't remember the name!  The one in the red bottle...


----------



## eastsidesunset (Nov 30, 2006)

Very Sexy for Men from Victoria's Secret, and the Lecoste one in the green bottle. OMG, I can't even keep my hands off the boy when he wears either of those. Too bad he only wears them because I attack him with the bottles when we're out shopping, haha.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 10, 2006)

I've worn Dior's Farenheit ever since I was 16 years old.

I love Jean Paul Gaultier's Le Male to go out as well and I'm also fond of his Gaultier to the power of 2 fragrance.


----------



## Moppit (Dec 10, 2006)

My favourite is Cool Water.  My guy wears it and I love it.


----------



## sewpunk (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_the original curve. imo they are the sexiest male fragrances ever_

 
I agree.  My hubby wears Curve and it drives me batty.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2006)

Definitely Sex Panther.  You know it's good, because it's made with bits of real panther. 

OK.  Seriousl now, I love Essenza di Zegna by Ermenegildo Zegna.  Hubby doesn't usually wear cologne (no complaints here, he smells delicious without it).  Zegna is very, very light and subtle. Just a hint of a scent.


----------



## Holly (Dec 12, 2006)

I really like Lacoste and Aqua Di Gio, Ive only smelled the Mens version of Euphoria by Calvin Klein once, but I really liked that one too!


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm forcing my bf to accept Viktor & Rolf's Antidote for his birthday because I LOVE IT SO MUCH. Hehe, nevermind if he's not too fussed about it, I love it. I have Flowerbomb and it's one of the best fragrances and I've noticed a distinct Flowerbomb-esque scent to Antidote.

Oh and he also wears a mixture of Joop and Cool Water and it smells delicious. It reminds me of when we first met


----------



## kymmilee (Dec 20, 2006)

lacoste pour homme & dolce and gabanna pour homme. mmm


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 20, 2006)

I *hate* most colognes they usually bother my asthma.
The only one I ever actually liked was Clinque Happy for Men, it's very light and clean. My boyfriend owns Very Sexy for men from VS that his sis bought him but I think he only wore it once or twice when we first met and he was still tyring to woo me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe. That one was nice though, not too strong.
I just prefer that freshly showered boy smell that my boyfriend has. Well except when he comes home from work and then he smells like grease and I don't tend to mind that smell either.


----------



## brown_eyes (Dec 22, 2006)

DH wears D&G and Hugo Boss.


----------



## sincola (Feb 5, 2007)

Dolce & Gabanna for men...


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 5, 2007)

I love Aqua Di Gio, Cool Water (so old school but still just gets me right there lol) & Issey Miyake. *swoon*


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 5, 2007)

swiss army
burberry brit for men
kenneth cole black


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 5, 2007)

Drakkar......... Was wearing it when I met him, and now I never let him go out.... Something about that sweet smell... :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## tdm (Feb 5, 2007)

Unforgivable - Sean John
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Allure - Channel


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 6, 2007)

Chemistry by Clinique- yummy
Dolce and Gabana for Men


and Aqua Di Gio makes me violent.
(yes, there's a ugly story behind this one, and every chach in my town wears it. grrr. don't even get me started.)


----------



## msmack (Mar 7, 2007)

I love my guy to wear "Obsession by CK".... it's just so right with his chemistry... I have smelled several boys over the years wear this and i wasn't to fond of it then.... but hot damn! It smells so damn good on him... especially after a full day at work! I like how it's a "natural smell" and not so synthetic.


----------



## Risser (Mar 7, 2007)

My husband wears Terre d'Hermes and Chanel Platinum Égoïste. We also wear Mugler Colongne together.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 1, 2007)

My boyfriend wears Hugo Boss Soul. I love it, drives me crazy when he wears it


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 2, 2007)

My (now ex) boyfriend would always wear Thierry Mugler Angel Men. I like it, since it's vanilla based, but it's a really strong scent... you can smell it from accross the room. 

Otherwise, on guys, I love Acqua Di Parma Colonia and Hanae Mori HM  because they don't smell like aftershave and are, instead, very clean and slightly citrusy.


----------



## sabn786 (Jun 2, 2007)

my absolute faves are Acqua di Gio, Chanel Platinum Egoiste, Lacoste Essential (green bottle)..you wear any of those and you got my attention..lol


----------



## rawr_its_jax (Jun 2, 2007)

i love kennith cole BLACK, aqua di gio, and cool water <3333333


----------



## astronaut (Jun 2, 2007)

Is it just me, or am I the only one who doesn't like cologne and just prefer natural scent? (As long as they're not sweat smelly of course lol)


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 2, 2007)

i really like Burberry Brit and Prada. and the colognes paris hilton has are not that bad either.


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 2, 2007)

I love when my b/f wears platinum chanel and polo black 
mmmmm.......YUM YUM


----------



## franimal (Jun 2, 2007)

chanel platinum egoiste, drakkar noir


----------



## kalice (Jun 3, 2007)

i love CK Eternity on men,
2nd is Kenneth Cole Black


----------



## MoesesSoulright (Jun 4, 2007)

well the fragrance companies give me pretty much everything in hopes i'll sell their stuff
but my favorites are
Hermes Eau D'Orange Verte 
John Varvatos Vintage
Cartier Bois Blue
and recently
the new Chanel Allure Homme Sport Cologne


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 17, 2007)

my friend wears sean john 'unforgivable' and it smells sooo good.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 18, 2007)

*DESIRE* by Dunhill






Those Londoners are giving the French a run for their money!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jun 18, 2007)

Aqua di Gio


----------



## Bybs (Jun 18, 2007)

Ooooh I love:
Body Kouros - Yves Saint Laurent
Le Male - Jean Paul Gaultier
Armani Mania
Boss in Motion
[SIZE=-1]Cologne [/SIZE]- Thierry Mugler
and the good ol' favourite.....Eternity.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 18, 2007)

I love Hanae Mori HM on guys.
I also love the smell of Jean Paul Gaultier LE MALE, but most guys I know don't buy it because of the bottle.


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

_*AQUA DI GIO from Giorgio Armani.
*_


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jun 29, 2007)

Giorgio Armani -Aqua Di Gio
Kenneth Cole - Reaction
Calvin Klein - Eternity


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 30, 2007)

CLEAN men


----------



## applefrite (Jun 30, 2007)

Favorites men's scent : Le mâle Jean Paul Gaultier
                                Terre d'Hermès Hermès
                                Gaultier² Jean Paul Gaultier
                                CK One Calvin Klein


----------



## kimmy (Jun 30, 2007)

anything that is not that nasty axe body spray!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deveraux* 

 
_My boyfriend doesn't wear any because it gives him headache... bummer. But I love Ralph Lauren's Romance for men. When I go to the mall I spray it on one of those cards and bring it home. lol._

 






 I do the same with Lacoste, just the original one I guess. It's in a clear bottle? Lol, that was descriptive.


----------



## liv (Jul 4, 2007)

Marc Jacobs For Men
Armani Acqua Di Gio
Armani Black Code

I haven't smelled a lot of different ones, but as long as they aren't too strong or make me gag, I just like the "boy smell"  =]

ETA:
Abercrombie FIERCE (surprisingly nice)
Chanel Platinum Egoiste (Smelled this at the counter...very nice!)
RL Polo (Not sure which one, my friend wears it and he smells really good)


----------



## xoxoLaura (Jul 15, 2007)

Ralph Lauren- Polo Black 

Bought it for a friend's bday, smells amazing!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 16, 2007)

Curve and Swiss Army make me weak in the knees!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_KC black
and estee lauder pleasures for men.


The second one will have me mounting husband before he leaves the bedroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haven't smelled the Pleasures one for men but they really could have picked a different name! Doesn't sound very manly at all!


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree with the CLEAN men part. Just your basic clean soap smell is very sexy


----------



## frocher (Jul 21, 2007)

John Varvatos
Givenchy scents
Musc Ravageur


----------



## makeba (Jul 21, 2007)

Swiss Army scent
Lagerfeld (old skool for real)
Farenheit (so sexy still) this scent can make the ugliest man cute!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

Acqua Di Gio and Jack Black - Blue Mark


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

I know this may seem kinda weird. I hate every AXE smell except for Clix, I love Clix.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 1, 2007)

Prada........its so clean! It smells like soap,the really nice kind with a little citrus and some amber.


----------



## IvyTrini (Aug 2, 2007)

Kenzo L'Eau for Men is soooo sexy! It's clean and fresh and a great summer fragrance.  As a matter of fact, any perfume from Kenzo is amazing!!!!! They have designed some great scents, I am also loving Kenzo L'Amour right now for women!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2007)

Tiffany for men without question .....  (not the sport one)


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 4, 2007)

Jean Paul Gaultier-the blue bottle original and my very favorite Le Fleur Male. Its like powder and orange blossoms. I wear this.....


----------



## blondebunny76 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like Kenneth Cole's RSVP


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought I answered this before :shrug:, apparently not. But...

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crave and Curve.


----------



## kimone2004 (Oct 7, 2007)

tdm said:


> Unforgivable - Sean John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 8, 2007)

I smelled Axe on someone passing by at work once, but I can't say which one it is. I'm not familiar with it, but it did smell really nice.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 8, 2007)

My husband likes several different scents, but my favorites are: Geir Ness, Masculine (Dolce & Gabbana), L'Occitane (any of the men's scents).


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

Jean Paul Gaultier - Le Male Summer

you have no idea what power this scent has over me.. it's insane!


----------



## berri_yumz (Oct 18, 2007)

burberry brit.  *__*  I will even wear it myself it smells so good.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 3, 2007)

Unforgivable by sean john....yummmmyy


----------



## jezzy (Dec 4, 2007)

I've just bought my husband Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gio for xmas. I hope he likes it!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

The green Lacoste one and Ralph Lauren double black


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 4, 2007)

Tommy by Tommy Hilfiger... I can't find it anymore but it reminds me of a guy I met a long time ago who was just hot!!
And my husband's perfume, can't remember the name but it drives me crazy when I smell it!!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool Water!


----------



## n_c (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 

 
_CK Eternity_

 

Ditto. The best ever!


----------



## Gretchen8 (Dec 14, 2007)

Bvlgari pour Homme and Acqua di Parma


----------



## Purity (Dec 14, 2007)

Lacoste red is yummy on my BF!


----------



## Debbie (Dec 15, 2007)

Nothing beats my bfs natural scent....but...aside from that..

Lacoste Essential (... you know the "green one" or the "clear one").  The original Hugo Boss.  Kenneth Cole Reaction.  

I never was into Aquq Di Gio....still not into it.


----------



## Pamcakes (Feb 3, 2008)

Definitely Diesel


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 3, 2008)

Jean Paul Gaultier - Le Male


----------



## fashionette (Feb 3, 2008)

Versace Blue Jeans, my bf wears it and I love it!


----------



## Alaana (Feb 5, 2008)

CK, In 2 You 
Chanel, Allure Sport
G.Armani, Aqua di Gio 
G.Armani, Armani Mania
Hugo Boss, Boss

And Sunset Heat from Escada LOVE IT but I don't want to smell it on my bf because it's my brother's perfume. loool


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 5, 2008)

I LOVE when bf wears Jean Paul Gaultier- Le Male and Lacoste red


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 25, 2008)

Burberry London. Delicious.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 25, 2008)

Kenneth Cole Black


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 25, 2008)

Dolce & Gabbana, the one in the dark blue box...
Makes me wanna tackle the hubby when he wears it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...which is everyday!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_Aqua di Gio, that stuff really gets me going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen to that!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 1, 2008)

Happy for Me by from Clinique.... ahhh.....

And then there's some adidas pefume and Aqua di Gio


----------



## bittersweet (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the cartier perfume and one from Lancome but i forgot the name of it


----------



## Babylard (Mar 3, 2008)

aqua di gio and ck one... its like the Axe Effect on me!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

Burberry Touch for men and also YSL Pour L'Homme.


----------



## igswonderworld (Mar 17, 2008)

I have 4 faves..

*Emmanuel Ungaro Apparition pour Homme: *I took a whiff of this in Sephora back in Paris and purchased it even though I did not have a bf then.. I had the idea in my head then that my bf needs to smell like this. He just has to wear this.. Now my bf wears it after he stays over at my place and mornings are extra delish for that reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Armani Code*: This is my bf's perfume and just a couple of days ago Xerox guy, wearing this scent, came to our office to fix the machine and I came very close to jumping him.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But my bf tells me he's about to be done with the bottle and his mom has bought him emporio armani - classic black one so I suppose he will want to wear that after this - but I don't want him to!!! (my mom never purchased perfume for me - this is kinda weird..)

*Davidoff Cool Water:* My brother's perfume - I always looked up to him and I think that's why I like that scent on men.. It's for guys that are fun but still has authority - just like my brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))Also my family sails - so does my brother and he has won a few regattas and we love the Mediterranean so that plays into it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'd like a guy like my brother (Is that quite Freudean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Burberry London For Men:* I associate this scent with the ad - Ioan Gruffudd that is - and immediately I think of the well-dressed English gentlemen I always dreamed of when I was 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ooohh sooo dreamy...


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 28, 2008)

I'm not too familiar with men's fragrances, but my favorite of those I've smelled is Burberry Brit.


----------



## KikiB (May 29, 2008)

I would say that I'm not terribly familiar either-but I have two that I cannot stand. First, AXE. Any of them. I hate them all not only because they are so cheap, overused, and gimmicky, but they make me incredibly sick to my stomach. Then Chrome. I was hooking up with a guy who wore Chrome, and I hated it but never told him...and now that he dumped me like a piece of trash, I hate it even more.

Although I bet Hypnose is really good...let's just say the men love when women wear that one.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I would say that I'm not terribly familiar either-but I have two that I cannot stand. First, AXE. Any of them. I hate them all not only because they are so cheap, overused, and gimmicky, but they make me incredibly sick to my stomach. Then Chrome. I was hooking up with a guy who wore Chrome, and I hated it but never told him...and now that he dumped me like a piece of trash, I hate it even more.

Although I bet Hypnose is really good...let's just say the men love when women wear that one._

 
LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

I used to date a guy who wore Chrome WAAAAAAAAAAAY back in the day. Yuck.


----------



## KikiB (May 29, 2008)

Here's the best part: Since I REALLY liked him, even though he didn't like me, I decided to get him a bottle for Christmas (what the hell was I thinking?). Well Perfumania was having their B1G1 for $10 sale...so I only spent $10 on it! Since my bosses HATED the guy's guts, they said it was very clever...and I still have a bottle of Hypnose that is barely used! (what I bought as the buy-in)


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 17, 2008)

I love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jean Paul Gaultier Le male: (nice everyday choise)
Armani: Black code (elegant and tempting)
Armani: Attitude (supersexy!)


----------



## concertina (Jun 17, 2008)

Burberry Brit smells soooo amazing on the husband. Yum. 

Of course, I just love the smell of soap on him, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I second the "Axe" fragrances and all others of those ilk as smelling like crap. Just nastiness in a can.


----------



## crystalado (Jun 17, 2008)

When I first met my DH he wore Curve for me and it drove me crazy.  He has since retired it and I love when he wears...

Prada
Valentino
Marc Jacobs
Kenneth Cole
Bora Bora


----------

